# Do Citrucil and Immodium play nice together? How about Citucil, Caltrate, and Pepto?



## wordwench (Oct 17, 2007)

Immodium and Citucil together? I think not. Not in my body, anyways. The Immodium says no no, but the Citrucil says yes yes. Ow. My body gets mixed signals resulting in cramping and unhappy toilet time.I'm a 51 year old woman who 's had IBS as far back as I can remember. I've been working with a good Gastroenterolgist who suggested Citrucil every day (I can get away with 1 1/2 tablets) and he prescribed Hyosamine on an as-needed basis. That works great, but not always.After a bad bad day of not eating right, lots of walking in a foreign city, and breaking up with my long-term boyfriend, I lost control (in Paris, France no less!) I went to my Dr. after that and he suggested I take 1 Immodium when I was in high-anxiety mode and afraid of an accident. Immodium works at the moment, and the next day I have no bowel movements, so I feel great. But the day AFTER that...No good. Bad cramps. That no no- yes yes thing described above.Now I am reading about the wonders of Caltrate and Vitamin D. And Pepto as an alternative to Immodium.. Does anyone have experience taking these OTC solutions AND a fiber supplement, like Citrucil ?PS- I am also lactose-intolerant. Can I still take the Caltrate?I know this is alot to ask about and everyone is different. I refuse to let this condition rule my life. Uh-uh.







I, like the rest of you, am feeling my way through what works best for me.thanks all.


----------

